# Can I ask a casting question?



## NickWhere (Feb 7, 2017)

I am a student director in an educational setting, casting a show tomorrow. In this educational setting we are required to have multiple actor choices for each character because of varying reasons (this actor has been in five shows already, give someone else a shot, etc)


There's a character in the play that is a male villain, and my first choice for an actor is a male. However he's been in three productions at school this year, so I have a feeling that I'm going to end up having to pick a different actor. My back up plan is a woman. This woman did a better job than nearly all the men whom I called back for the role, and I figured why not? 

I think my question is really, what are the politics of cross-gender casting. I would keep the character a male, but just have a woman play him. I'm not trying to be progressive, or make a statement (though I completely understand it makes one anyway), I'm just curious what are some possible reasons why this is not a good idea?



Also, if there is another forum for more question in terms of directing on the less-technical side, please point me in that direction, I don't want to blow up the technicians forum with this kinda stuff.


----------



## RonHebbard (Feb 7, 2017)

NickWhere said:


> I am a student director in an educational setting, casting a show tomorrow. In this educational setting we are required to have multiple actor choices for each character because of varying reasons (this actor has been in five shows already, give someone else a shot, etc)
> 
> 
> There's a character in the play that is a male villain, and my first choice for an actor is a male. However he's been in three productions at school this year, so I have a feeling that I'm going to end up having to pick a different actor. My back up plan is a woman. This woman did a better job than nearly all the men whom I called back for the role, and I figured why not?
> ...


Nick; I'm a recently blinded retired installation and maintenance electrician who's worked his last several decades purely in various aspects of technical theatre without having EVER auditioned or performed on stage let alone directed. I'm offering this preface to suggest you shouldn't put any stock in the opinions I'm about to offer. In fewer words, I've nothing to substantiate my opinions whatsoever. I'm suggesting, so long as you're not contravening any specific instructions / guidelines provided by the author within his script as duly licensed and published, this ought to fall within the purvey of "director's interpretation". I suppose if you want a more official / legally supported answer to your query you might consider contacting the author directly through his / her's publisher(s) and agent(s). All the best with your creative endeavors.
EDIT 1: Don't worry about "blowing us up", we're collectively tougher than that ;^)
EDIT 2: As you've yet to garner any knowledgeable responses, you may want to additionally post your query with Equity as I'm quite sure they'll have no shortage of opinions for you from a variety of perspectives.
'nough said. I'll go away now. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JohnD (Feb 7, 2017)

A bit of a sidebar thought but remember that Linda Hunt won her Oscar (best supporting actress) playing a male character.


----------



## EdSavoie (Feb 7, 2017)

From my limited highschool experience, I've only seen it be a problem when a specific director was strict about casting. Seeing as you are the director, there shouldn't be an issue.

We just did our production of _The Addams Family _ with Uncle Fester being played by a female, and it worked pretty darn well.

Edit: Just to clarify, it was our most successful musical to date... So I don't think cross casting was much of an issue


----------



## seanandkate (Feb 7, 2017)

Having directed high schools shows for 25 years, I've had zero problem cross gender casting so long as it is within the agreement you sign for the rights to the play. And I rarely have the girl "act" like a guy. I always say _play the character, not the gender_. I think the theatre community is trending more towards gender-blind, colour-blind casting anyway.


----------



## Lextech (Feb 7, 2017)

We are doing Dracula right now and Renfield and Van Helsing are both being played by women as women. As long as the character is the character what difference does gender make? The main thing is to get the audience to believe that person is that character and isn't that point of acting anyway.

Now some plays do limit what you can change and what must stay as written. As long as you are not violating the contract covering the play you should be fine. Explain to the powers that be what you are intending and have your adviser / teacher / administrator read the contract. Have fun and tell us how the play comes out.


----------

